# dispatch_io and dispatch_data?



## Rulp (May 10, 2014)

I am working on a project that is being ported from OSX  and requires the new libdispatch (or at least a version that contains dispatch_io and dispatch_data) from Apple. I have seen that FreeBSD has an old version of libdspatch that does not include dispatch_io and dispatch_data, which is all I need to get my code up and running. I don't want to buy expensive Mac computers to run this software, I want to use inexpensive computers with FreeBSD 10. I have seen one project on GitHub, but it has no readme on how to install. Does anybody know how to get dispatch_io and dispatch_data on FreeBSD 10?


----------



## 2trill2spill (Jun 14, 2014)

Damn I need dispatch_data as well for my project and didn't Know about this, any luck so far? I'm going to start looking into it and get back to you.


----------



## 2trill2spill (Jun 15, 2014)

I got a response from one of the port maintainers and he basically said that the libdispatch in the ports is really old and use this one http://people.freebsd.org/~sson/thrworkq/libdispatch.tgz.

There is also a kernel patch, his words explain better than I could so, 





> You can find code at:  http://people.freebsd.org/~sson/thrworkq/   (both kern_thrworkq_2014_06_01.diff and pthread_workqueue_2014_06_01.diff patches for FreeBSD 10).   The former patch is the kernel code support source change and the latter patch is for the pthread library code, man pages, etc.   There are some advantages to the kernel code that include performance, workqueue scheduling, etc.  This implementation pretty much follows the apple implementation that was in the Lion and Mtn Lion XNU kernel.



Hope that helps I haven't tried it yet but I assume it has dispatch_io and dispatch_data.


----------

